# Hoya VS Tiffen



## AAPhotog (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm in need of purchasing an ND filter. Will mostly be used for video and not sure which has the highest quality image, with the less color cast.
I'd rather a variable ND or I'd have to purchase 3 or so different ND's to fulfill my range.
With that being said, would I be better going with the Hoya ND or Tiffen filters. I seem to see conflicting info.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2018)

Where's the choice of any other brand? Why just Hoya OR Tiffen?


----------



## AAPhotog (Aug 18, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Where's the choice of any other brand? Why just Hoya OR Tiffen?


These are the two brands most talked about within this price bracket. They seem to be most popular for the price range which is why I am looking to choose between the two. feel free to add input if you have any additional suggestions


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2018)

Understood, thank you.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2018)

I will not give any vote, as I don't posess any of those two brands (Hoya/Tiffen) on my own. 
What Iwant to give you is at least this review about 10 stop NDs
https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx

If you already knew this, good. 
If not, feel free to take it into account as well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi AAPhotog.
I can’t comment on the ND filter question, what I can tell you is I had a Tiffen UV filter and put it in the bin after a week as it was not worth keeping, all sorts of issues, difficult to clean, reflections (ghosting) due to possibly not being multicoated and stiff threads.
I think there are two qualities of Tiffen filters and although I paid enough at a local shop for quality I think I got the cheap version!
I have Hoya UV filters on all my lenses now, no such issues plus Hoya do a thin mount in the UV filter range too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 19, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> I will not give any vote, as I don't posess any of those two brands (Hoya/Tiffen) on my own.
> What Iwant to give you is at least this review about 10 stop NDs
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx
> 
> ...



Agreed! I have the 10 stop ND filter from Breakthrough. It's a superb (& superior) product. I have used several other filter brands, but Breakthrough is better than any others.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Neither
Singh-Ray or B+W


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 19, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Agreed! I have the 10 stop ND filter from Breakthrough. It's a superb (& superior) product. I have used several other filter brands, but Breakthrough is better than any others.


I wasn't refering to the "Breakthrough ND" but you can see the differences between the tested Tiffen and Hoya as well.

Edit: It is not 100% clear which Tiffen filter model was tested. the cheap one or the one with the same price as the Hoya.
TDP is linked to the cheap one at B+H.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 19, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Neither
> Singh-Ray or B+W


When you think about the mentioned


AAPhotog said:


> price bracket


 by the OP I'd say the $380 for a Singh-Ray (77 mm at B+H) compared to the $120 for a Hoya (77 mm at B+H) are a totally different league.
Even the $180 for the Breakthrough is still some 50% more expensive.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> When you think about the mentioned by the OP I'd say the $380 for a Singh-Ray (77 mm at B+H) compared to the $120 for a Hoya (77 mm at B+H) are a totally different league.
> Even the $180 for the breakthrough is still some 50% more expensive.



I agree with that, they are in a different league.
We spend over a thousand for the best L glass we can get to get a small increase in IQ, then we buy a economy filter to put on it. 
To me that logic doesn't make sense.
FWIW I have used and owned all four brands for one purpose or another.
I wouldn't buy Hoya or Tiffen again.


----------



## eli452 (Aug 19, 2018)

My personal vote goes to B+W or Heliopan. Have/Had both Hoya and Tiffen recommend the Hoya.Or go square with Lee...


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a Tiffin Variable ND filter. I would not recommend it. See this article which explains the same problem I found.

https://jonasraskphotography.com/2014/05/12/nd-filter-dont-go-variable/


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 19, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> I wasn't refering to the "Breakthrough ND" but you can see the differences between the tested Tiffen and Hoya as well.
> 
> Edit: It is not 100% clear whicht Tiffen filter model was tested. the cheap one or the one with the same price as the Hoya.
> TDP is linked to the cheap one at B+H.



Yes, I realise you were not specifically referring to (or endorsing) the Breakthrough ND filter.

My "agreed" was referring to considering other options, and how useful that ND filter view is.

The $180 Breakthrough ND filter in my experience is significantly better than the best Tiffen ND filter.

Putting a $180 filter in front of glass worth around $1k (or more) makes sense... saving $60 for a cheaper filter, which comes with noticeable reduction in image quality isn't worth it, imho.

Regards, 
PJ1974


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Putting a $180 filter in front of glass worth around $1k (or more) makes sense... saving $60 for a cheaper filter, which comes with noticeable reduction in image quality isn't worth it, imho.



+1


----------

